# edits, please help



## lgrisham (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone:

I hope someone can help. I'm a CPC-A working alone in a large Heart Group. I have 2 edits that _ can't figure out. CPT 33266 billed with 93624 DX 433.10 and 427.31.
2nd one is code 35371 billed with 34201 dx codes 444.22 and 440.21_
We hope to hire a replacement for lead coder soon but I've been alone for at least 1 1/2 months.  Needless to say very tough.
Thank you,
Lynn


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello,
33266 alone to be coded with 427.31
The other pair is not governed by any active NCCI edits. Dx-440.21 only preferred.


----------

